# FS 130 - Surging, need Ideas



## Sam R (Jun 14, 2019)

Got an older 4-Stroker FS-130 in the shop that I had diagnosed with having a bad carburetor. I can't seem to remember exactly now, but I believe the hi-speed check was leaking down pretty rapidly. The customer okay'd a replacement.
Also checked & adjusted valves (replaced valve cover gasket), pressure tested the fuel line, checked the arrester, vac/pres tested the crankcase, I think I've even put a new air filter & spark plug in it at this point. I also replaced the impulse hose. 
The machine now runs but periodically surges from idle (approx 2800 or maybe it was 3k, if memory serves). It surges up about 1000 rpm for a second or so at a time, then back down to normal idle. Almost like the throttle is being blipped. It is not, I already looked at that option.
It runs now, which it wouldn't do before - but the surging thing has me scratching my head. I don't know a ton about 4 strokes, I'd say I'm more specialized in 2 stroke handheld equipment. 
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CR888 (Jun 15, 2019)

I've found that model to be prone to soaking the air filter with fuel which can cause hard starting/flooding symptoms. Not saying that's definitely your problem but when its acting up check the filter is not soaked.


----------



## Sam R (Jun 16, 2019)

I eventually found the issue appeared to be the clutch was sticking. I replaced the spring and cleaned up the rust off the shoes & drum and it seemed to work a lot better. It quit bogging at least.


----------

